# James 5:14-15.. do you do it?



## J. Dean (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm just curious as to whether or not this is done, and how often.

The Baptist church I attended in my youth did it VERY rarely, as the pastor believed it should be used only on rare occasions. 

The Nazarene church I attend on Sundays does it every week at "altar time."

Is this something to be done during service? Or before? After? At somebody's house? 

Thank you.


----------



## rbcbob (Apr 14, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> I'm just curious as to whether or not this is done,
> 
> Thank you.



Yes. As we understand the passage.

Calling the Elders to Pray - SermonAudio.com


----------



## KMK (Apr 14, 2012)

If called, we do verse 14. But we leave verse 15 to the Lord.


----------



## Tim (Apr 14, 2012)

I am aware that very recently in the RPCNA, there was a young man who was to undertake very serious brain surgery. The elders from two different congregations laid hands on him and prayed for him. Oil was not mentioned one way or the other. 

So, yes, it is still done.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 14, 2012)

Elders praying for the sick? Absolutely.

Anointing with oil? It shouldn't happen in a way that treats the act as something magical. We have nothing else in Scripture to confirm any idea that God places special value in a ritual anointing when he chooses to heal. So I take that instruction as a culturally appropriate act of comfort or of reminding the sick person of the Lord's continual blessing—most probably the rough equivalent of saying the elders should hold the sick man's hand or read scriptural promises to him as they pray.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 14, 2012)

The reference to the oil is probably medicinal:
http://www.puritanboard.com/f45/james-5-14-anointing-him-oil-48343/

http://www.puritanboard.com/google....f=uk.search-results.com/web?l=dis&o=100000051

http://www.puritanboard.com/google....puritanboard.com%2F&ref=www.puritanboard.com/


----------



## J. Dean (Apr 14, 2012)

Very good! Thank you for the replies!


----------

